# Big Brother is now watching



## 8figgas (Jul 14, 2016)

I got the a msg via my phone itself that Uber was accessing my camera & microphone via permissions, then I check the permissions and yes they are checked to allow... WTF Immediately unchecked


----------



## 8figgas (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hate to break it to all the tech geniuses here but both IOS and Android have OS telemetry and puts GPS and SMS data in a database for selling and marketing and law assistance... There isn't even a opt out buried anywhere and it's not in an app but OS processes themselves


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oh, the camera one is going to bite you in the butt when it comes times to take a silly pic. Just saying.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Cell tower logging and native IOS and Android telemetry data is what you have to worry about.. Camera stuff like face logging and grouping isn't being logged yet. I'm sure they have symmetry databases though.

The thing is most people think it's certain apps. IOS and Android have had native telemetry of SMS, GPS, and HTTP activity since 1.0 which is 2007 and 2008... Then cellular tower traffic databases before that.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This is nothing new and has been going on for a very long time. If you google it you will see articles where several years ago they were tracking pax _after _they got out of their ride to gather data they could sell for marketing purposes.

When it comes to drivers, their phone access has long existed. That's exactly how they started being able to detect "spoofing" software and deactivate drivers using it.

Their AI knows all!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Your cell phone. Your car. Your computers. In many cases other computerized affects in your life.



All used for spying on you


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Just turn off the camera permission and microphone permission. When you have to take a selfie, it'll ask you to grant permission for the camera. Take the selfie then go turn permission back off


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Just turn off the camera permission and microphone permission. When you have to take a selfie, it'll ask you to grant permission for the camera. Take the selfie then go turn permission back off



That works fine when it's a app running in Android ART or IOS objc. Does nothing about native OS integrated telemetry that literally has no settings UI and still gets you in the same position....


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

8figgas said:


> I got the a msg via my phone itself that Uber was accessing my camera & microphone via permissions, then I check the permissions and yes they are checked to allow... WTF Immediately unchecked
> View attachment 605300
> View attachment 605301


Nothing new.

Solution is to stomp your phone into tiny pieces, collect all the pieces and then throw them into a large body of water.

Same with tour desktop, laptop, microwave and coffee maker.

Better safe than sorry.

By the way, check your shoes also.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uber once took a picture of me in the middle of the night... with flash. I thought something had exploded. No pax in the car. Just me with my phone mounted in a CD-mount.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Uber once took a picture of me in the middle of the night... with flash. I thought something had exploded. No pax in the car. Just me with my phone mounted in a CD-mount.


Guessing it wasn't Uber looking for you.

Seems you have problems with the federal government, a cartel or the Mafioso.

They seem to know where you are.

Throw your phone into a garbage truck heading south and head for Canada.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Guessing it wasn't Uber looking for you.
> 
> Seems you have problems with the federal government, a cartel or the Mafioso.
> 
> ...


I am a retired federal employee and have been for 11 years. So anything from back then would be of no interest to anybody on the planet currently. They send me a check every month, so they know where I am at and they recently paid for my new knee rather than leaving me hobbled and unable to run away from them. Have never angered any US-based cartels or organized crime figures that I know of. Naw, it was Uber.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I am a retired federal employee and have been for 11 years. So anything from back then would be of no interest to anybody on the planet currently. They send me a check every month, so they know where I am at and they recently paid for my new knee rather than leaving me hobbled and unable to run away from them. Have never angered any US-based cartels or organized crime figures that I know of. Naw, it was Uber.


Are you sure?

Could have been another gig app monitoring your activities.

Do you multi-app?

Be careful.

It is not well known, but all the gig app companies employ mercenaries, and they always know where you are.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Could have been another gig app monitoring your activities.
> 
> ...


Uh... okay. Step away from the bong.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I am a retired federal employee and have been for 11 years. So anything from back then would be of no interest to anybody on the planet currently. They send me a check every month, so they know where I am at and they recently paid for my new knee rather than leaving me hobbled and unable to run away from them. Have never angered any US-based cartels or organized crime figures that I know of. Naw, it was Uber.


Seems the aliens want your knee back.

Expensive piece of sapiens equipment used only for experiments.

Tracked you down through Uber.

Run, hide and destroy your phone.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

If a "gig app" is spying on you then you deserve it.... Both IOS and Android let you set every permission for every app and have the permissions extracted from their binary meta data on the store description itself... It'd take a exploit to get around it and no Fortune 500 or big traded company is going to risk that...

Both operating systems have built in spying and the data gets sold by Apple and Google to third-parties and is stored for law enforcement... An app doing it is just getting the same data to a different company...


----------

